# Humble Bundle: Tacoma für Lau - DRM-Frei (kein Steam Key) - Aktion vorbei



## Maverick3k (21. März 2019)

*Humble Bundle: Tacoma für Lau - DRM-Frei (kein Steam Key) - Aktion vorbei*

Hi,

momentan gibt es das Spiel "Tacoma" im Humble Store für lau. Dieses Mal sogar DRM-frei und ohne Steam Key. Das ZIP-Archiv hat eine Größe von 2.6gb und kann via Humble runtergeladen werden.

Angebot gilt noch:

   02 days 
    19 hours 
    26 min

Viel Spaß


----------

